# HELP! Steaming issue.....



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

Hi all

I have developed an issue with my milk frothing and I cannot figure out why? I know your collective brains will help me.....

I have a gaggia classic with OPV mod, rancilio steam wand etc.

I have been making perfect (for me) coffee for months now but; in the last week when I steam the milk it is no longer producing a great thick shiny microfoam.

It is thin foams but does not seem to mix.

I have tested the thermostat by heating a pitcher of water and it hits 180 without the indicator light coming on and I have flicked the brew switch on and a steady stream of water comes out- indicating it is not blocked.

I cannot figure out what is wrong and why it is no longer making thick microfoam milk- is it possible it has lost some power somehow??

I haven't changed my milk, pitcher or anything else...

Any help greatly appreciated !!!

Luke

Sent from my iPad


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What milk are you using? As cows are fed different feed at different times of the year, then once they go outside and start on grass the magnesium levels rise and this often seems to have an effect on milk. this is why a lot of people use Cravendale or the like


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

Semi skimmed- normal supermarket stuff..... But I have always used this and it's been fine.....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Build up of Scale in the boiler could lead to a lack of steaming power?

John


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

Good thought. Took the boiler apart about six months ago- maybe time to try that one........


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I am having exactly the same problem with my classic. Will try the cravendale as DFK suggests.


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

Right I have stripped and des sled the machine- there was a lime scale build up but the milk is still not as thick as it used to be.


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

*descaled


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

This was before.


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

This is now??!!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Switched from semi skimmed (my normal milk) to cravendale full fat. Back to normal microfoam. Thanks DFK


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

Going to try that tomorrow. Will keep you posted....


----------



## lnw06 (May 2, 2015)

No it has not worked. Is it possible there is a power issue?


----------

